# Wrestling Heels you enjoyed watching?



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok all of you Hulkamaniacs, here's a question that, hopefully, hasn't already been asked:

Growing up, did you guys have any heels that you really enjoyed watching? Maybe even cheered for?

For me, it was Mr. Perfect and Ric Flair.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 9, 2014)

I liked Jake Robert's heel stint in late 1991 and early 1992. He was just so evil. He was my favorite back then so I still liked him as a heel which was rare for me.

I fuckin' hated Rick Martel, DiBiase, and Mr. Perfect. But that just meant they were doing a good job


----------



## CatParty (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh man, Jake's feud with Macho Man was just so well done. Especially when he had his cobra bite Macho Man, then dared to slap around Elizabeth? You could just see the audience wanting to murder Jake right there and then.

Roddy bashing Snuka with the coconut was also incredible at the time.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 9, 2014)

Honky Tonk Man was also a great chicken shit heel.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 9, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Honky Tonk Man was also a great chicken shit heel.



No doubt about that. The way he would somehow weasel his way to victory while he was IC Champ that, by the time Ultimate Warrior squashed him for the title, the crowd went mental.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Nov 9, 2014)

Dudley Boys during ECW


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kevin Sullivan was good back in the day, not so much in WCW.
Vince McMahon did a good job with the Mr. McMahon stuff in 1999-2000.
Managers always did a good job though. They had to or they wouldn't eat. Cornette, Heenen, good work.
Terry Funk had some great heel runs. The match that made me a fan was Flair v. Funk at Clash of the Champions. "I Quit" Match.
Freebirds did good work, mainly Hayes.
One guy to watch out for who will be one hell of a heel will be Tyler Breeze. Not much now, but he seems bright and he lives his character out there. Not many heels do nowadays. Not many true heels nowadays.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember wanting Bret Hart to literally murder Jerry Lawler at SummerSlam 1993.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2014)

yawning sneasel said:


> One guy to watch out for who will be one hell of a heel will be Tyler Breeze. Not much now, but he seems bright and he lives his character out there. Not many heels do nowadays. Not many true heels nowadays.



He definitely has a good future ahead of him. Speaking of the Honkey Tonk Man, Bo Dallas had the potential to be this generation's answer to him. His phoney messages and cheerfulness reminded me of a parody of the generic shonen hero. It's a shame they dropped the ball on him.

Though Bobby Heenan was before my time when I started watching, he's a wonderful heel. I'd like to share this little scene.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heenen knew his place yet he stole the show. He was "only" a manager then "only" an announcer, but he added value every second on camera. About the only active guy who I think knows how to do that in a non-athletic role would be Paul Heyman, and he isn't near as good as Heenen, but Heenen was probably the greatest heel commentator ever. Ventura was decent, King WAS good, now everyone sucks. They all suck. Except the NXT teams. Jason Albert is learning, A-Ry is okay, Renee Young can be goofy but I'd like her as a third. They're all better than Cole and King of today. JBL is fine, but in the post-Heenen years, the best heel commentator has been King from 96-02.

Speaking of NXT guys, for some reason Adrian Neville reminds me of Bret Hart. Not good on the mic, but able to play face or heel in the ring quite well. Back at the last event on 9/11 he played a heel in the ring half the time, did a decent job. Sami Zayn will make an excellent IC champ one day.

On Bo Dallas, hell yeah he does remind me of Honky, but I think Honky was better in the role in the ring. Probably because he had jobbers to squash so he could be more multi-dimensional and show a bully side of his pussy heel gimmick.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2014)

yawning sneasel said:


> Heenen knew his place yet he stole the show. He was "only" a manager then "only" an announcer, but he added value every second on camera. About the only active guy who I think knows how to do that in a non-athletic role would be Paul Heyman, and he isn't near as good as Heenen, but Heenen was probably the greatest heel commentator ever.



Without a doubt. Watch his performance commentator wise during the 1992 Royal Rumble. In terms of pure heel commentary, it's Heenan's masterpiece, from the horror of seeing Ric Flair draw number three, to bargaining with God for Flair to win, to the sheer and utter euphoria he has when Flair pulls off the victory.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually was watching that like 3 weeks ago. He was telling a story. Flair was telling a story. Everyone had a purpose and it was art. Today its "try the WWE app!" and "Buy CENA merch!" They are missing the product part of their product.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2014)

Heenan and Gorilla Monsoon, to me, had INCREDIBLE chemistry together as commentators, and it really showed in that Rumble. Just the way Monsoon takes delight in telling Heenan how Flair has no chance to win the Rumble due to the number he drew, with Heenan reduced to going "Ah shut up!" by the end.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll watch anything with Monsoon and Heenan on commentary. Monsoon and Jesse Ventura were great too.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I'll watch anything with Monsoon and Heenan on commentary. Monsoon and Jesse Ventura were great too.



Monsoon and Ventura were good together, though IMO, I kinda thought Ventura and Vince McMahon had the better chemistry.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Without a doubt. Watch his performance commentator wise during the 1992 Royal Rumble. In terms of pure heel commentary, it's Heenan's masterpiece, from the horror of seeing Ric Flair draw number three, to bargaining with God for Flair to win, to the sheer and utter euphoria he has when Flair pulls off the victory.


I gotta see if the WWE Network has it. 

Sean O'Haire had a wonderful gimmick as a devil's advocate type who could've been a great, corrupting force in the WWE. As for current ones, you can't go wrong with Brey Wyatt in all of his scarey, demonic, hillbilly cultist glory.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2014)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I gotta see if the WWE Network has it.



All of the old PPV's are on the Network.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 2, 2014)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I gotta see if the WWE Network has it.
> 
> Sean O'Haire had a wonderful gimmick as a devil's advocate type who could've been a great, corrupting force in the WWE. As for current ones, you can't go wrong with Brey Wyatt in all of his scarey, demonic, hillbilly cultist glory.


Bray Wyatt got me back into following wrestling. It seems like the creative team don't always know what to do with him, but man can that guy talk. I'd love to see him do more of his uncanny William Regal impersonation, too...


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion (Dec 17, 2014)

It's been a long time since I watched

WHAT

Wrestling, you want my favorite heel?

WHAT

You want to know my favorite Wrestler?

WHAT

I'm going to tell you a story about a man named Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2014)

My favorite heel (and Wrestler in general) is Archibald Peck.






He once lost a Loser Leaves Town match and wandered off to "Parts Unknown" (that place so many wrestlers are from). The storyline eventually ballooned into this beautiful piece of absurdity:






That's right: I found a way to be a hipster about _wrestling_.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 17, 2014)

Hyperion said:


> It's been a long time since I watched
> 
> WHAT
> 
> ...



It's a shame that ween/smark fans ruined "What?" by chanting it *every time* a person would pause during a promo long after Stone Cold stopped doing it.


----------



## Zim (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a heel so much anymore but Roman's on Twitch.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 17, 2014)

The Rock was also a wonderful heel that you couldn't help liking him.


----------



## Gerion (Dec 22, 2014)

Shawn Michaels was fine as a face, but completely incredible as a heel. I based a performance in a community theater project I did a few years back on heel mode Shawn.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2014)

Gerion said:


> Shawn Michaels was fine as a face, but completely incredible as a heel. I based a performance in a community theater project I did a few years back on heel mode Shawn.



Which show was it?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that the Ascension has graduated to the main roster, I think they have some great potential as heels. If not, at least their fall of man finisher is fun to watch.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ascention is a total ripoff of many great teams. I love the borrowing of things, but they bring nothing new. And Fall of Man is a complete ripoff of Total Elimination, only Kronus and Saturn were better.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 7, 2015)

The Iron Sheik.

Not only am I entirely sure that he is the reason Twitter exists, not only does he have an amazing theme song....






But nobody can do barely-coherent threats and rambling better. *

I WILL PUT YOU IN THE CAMEL CLUTCH, AND BREAK YOUR BACK, AND MAKE YOU HUMBLE, AND FUCK YOUR ASS.*

I could watch the Iron Sheik's shit for days and keep laughing. The guy is completely amazing.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 10, 2015)

he spoke to my antisocial middle school feels.  the right man for the right time


----------



## CatParty (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## RequiredName (Jan 16, 2015)

The Real One.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 17, 2015)

It's so creepy when Scott Steiner stops being Big Poppa Pump and talks like a rational person.

I'm surprised he never used it to indicate you'd pushed him from "kick your ass" to "seriously murder you" mode.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Jan 18, 2015)

My favorite heels were "Ravishing" Rick Rude and Eddie Guerrero. I think that Rick Rude is one of the most underrated wrestlers of all time, he would always play to the crowd perfectly. And Eddie Guerrero is, in my opinion, the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 18, 2015)

Roberts heel run.
2000ish Triple H was a joy to watch.
Matt Hardy had a tremendous heel run in ROH in 2013-2014, he knew exactly what buttons to press to get the crowd to boo him.
Breeze as others have mentioned.
Seth Rollins heel run right now is great. How many heels in today's wrestling has sustained heat? And he's started hanging with PAUL HEYMAN on the microphone. He's taken that ball and run with it so far he's done laps around the rest.
The Miz is also a underrated heel in my opinion. Him and Mizdow are very entertaining.

Also a shout out to YAMATO over in Dragon Gate in Japan. He's a great heel, but he might also be one of the best going today over all.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 18, 2015)

William Regal was a great heel as well.





I like Mizdow, but when he was the "Intellectual Savior of the Masses", it was awesome. Plus it was fun to watch him mock comic geeks.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 18, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Matt Hardy had a tremendous heel run in ROH in 2013-2014, he knew exactly what buttons to press to get the crowd to boo him.


The way Matt Hardy was able to take the hole he dug for himself and make it into his gimmick worked out really well.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 18, 2015)

Rollins currently... Edge from the 90's


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2015)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> William Regal was a great heel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Also whenever raven wasn't being raven


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll throw in JBL.  His rivalry with Eddie Guerreoro was fun.


----------



## Jonzun (Jan 23, 2015)

Nobody can beat the original.


----------

